# First bmx post. Finally found a kos kruiser



## Durfmeyer (Apr 9, 2021)

Here's my newest bike, really awesome bike.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 9, 2021)

If that is that bike you asked about,you did good.that is a nice kos.


----------



## Durfmeyer (Apr 10, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> If that is that bike you asked about,you did good.that is a nice kos.



This was the most I've ever paid for a bike but I've wanted one for a long time. Really comfy to ride


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 12, 2021)

What did you pay


----------



## Norrin (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice.

Is that a 1980?

Complete factory bikes weren't available until 1981 so mixed bag of parts would be correct.


----------



## rustyjones (Apr 13, 2021)

Great bike! Love all the stickers. Interesting that someone put a Californian sticker on the seat mast...


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 13, 2021)

I like them. I have 3.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice pick up! One of my favorite riders for sure!


----------



## Durfmeyer (Apr 16, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> What did you pay



Just a little north of 2k.


----------



## Durfmeyer (Apr 16, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that a 1980?
> 
> Complete factory bikes weren't available until 1981 so mixed bag of parts would be correct.



Not sure on the year exactly.i haven't looked at the serial number. I believe it's pretty original.


----------



## Durfmeyer (Apr 16, 2021)

rustyjones said:


> Great bike! Love all the stickers. Interesting that someone put a Californian sticker on the seat mast...



I thought the same thing. It's actually got a few different mongoose stickers from back in the day.


----------

